# need advice



## lolo (Apr 6, 2007)

hello iam new on this board. i was dx a year ago with thyroid problem. ultra sound and tests showed that i had several nodules in my right thyroid. needle biopsy showed the largest one was benign. the dr said that i did not need meds just watching. inthe last two months i have blown up like a balloon. my stomach looks like i am pregnant, i am very tired all the time. when i walk a little ways i have to stop and catch my breath. swallowing is getting harder. 8 months ago i had cervical fusion with titanium plate and screws and cage, i am getting so depressed about the weight gain. do anyone think that the surgery could have affected the workings of those thyroid nodules?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

It is not unusal for women to gain weight in their stomach. There are a few reason or causes such as; stress, cancer, etc. You should have this checked out by your doctor (GYN) to rule out any other health conditions that *might* be causing this.

Also if you haven't had a recent thyroid blood test it might be time to have them done again.

Good Luck!


----------

